# Practicing in your yard



## fishawk

So recently I've been target shooting in my backyard at 20 yards with my target set up in front of my shed. My yard is fenced and I haven't had any issues with stray arrows or the like. I've never even missed and hit my shed. So my question is, does anyone know the laws whether or not I can do this legally? I haven't had any complaints and I have great neighbors but you never know who might get a wild hair up their . . . . just curious.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher

Talk to the local city offices and they'll be able to tell you the ordinance regarding shooting a bow inside city limits... usually there is a minimum distance from any building or livestock tanks in citys and towns, county is another thing all together.


----------



## Huge29

It is illegal to shoot a dangerous weapon in most all cities. Regardless, common sense should prevail in telling you that it is an extremely dangerous practice...I have shot for years too, and very rarely missed and never at 20. However, have you heard of a release loop coming loose releasing the arrow while drawing back? That is my humble opinion on the subject; if you were my neighbor I would shoot back towards your house to let you know the feeling, assuming the police did not do anything about it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Never mind...


----------



## TheKingCan

It appears that you live in Bountiful. Here is a link to the laws for Davis County.

http://www.co.davis.ut.us/sheriff/shoot ... y_city.cfm

››City Ordinance 10-1-109. Firearms and Weapons.

It is unlawful: a.to hunt within the City limits of Bountiful;
b.to discharge any air gun, BB gun, slingshot, crossbow, bow and arrows, or similar contrivance;
c.to discharge any firearm within the City, or when the projectile will come to rest or is intended to come to rest within the City limits. This shall not apply, however, to peace officers acting within the scope of their duties, or to those acting in reasonable self-defense, or to patrons of a lawfully operated shooting range.


----------



## 10yearquest

Huge29 said:


> However, have you heard of a release loop coming loose releasing the arrow while drawing back?


A good reason to shoot fingers. :O•-:


----------



## fishawk

Thanks for the info. I failed to mention I don't have any neighbors on the side of me that I'm shooting, just open field. Regardless, I think I will stop doing it in my yard and find another place. . . probably the foothills just east of me. Equipment failure is and uncontrolable factor. It was just so convenient in my yard. Oh well, life goes on.


----------



## ktowncamo

If shooting in your yard were illegal here in Kamas, there'd be a town full of law-breakers. Thankfully I can shoot up to 60 yards without worry and repercussion and my neighbor through the block does the same. Both of us have sheds behind our targets, mine being 12' high and his a little higher with the pitched roof. Perhaps I'm naive to not worry about errant arrows with the target set up and shed as a back-up.


----------



## stablebuck

I think you're ok...if you're executing a proper draw then a D-Loop failing on you theoretically shouldn't matter. I think the number one rule here is what we all learn in hunter safety...Be aware of what is beyond your target! If you keep that in mind and inspect your equipment before using it then you should be ok from a safety perspective. From a police harassment perspective...well...that's a whole other discussion. Don't get me started on the "geniuses" that wear Bountiful Police Officer uniforms!
At my last house I used to shoot through my downstairs and into the backyard that had a concrete wall behind my target. Pretty safe if you ask me unless the local peace officers are concerned about the well being of the sliding door to my back yard!


----------



## bullsnot

Cedar Fort and surrounding areas are littered with targets in peoples yards. It's a short walk for me to take my target out into the field behind my house so I choose to do that however.


----------



## wapiti67

I have always practiced in my yard...I shoot from 20 yards to crossing the street and shooting from the neighbors front porch, across the street and into my back yard for the 60 yards shot...works for me!!


----------



## Huge29

stablebuck said:


> I think you're ok...if you're executing a proper draw then a D-Loop failing on you theoretically shouldn't matter. I think the number one rule here is what we all learn in hunter safety...Be aware of what is beyond your target!


I must have missed the green smiley! Do you think being aware of what is beyond your target would ignore the fact that there is a home with multiple people beyond your target?


----------



## stablebuck

I'm not sure what everyone else's practicing environment is like. Being aware of what is beyond your target is a general rule not explicit instruction. Much like "look both ways before you cross the street". No one is saying you have to stand at the intersection all day because you keep seeing cars over 200 yards away...that would be ridiculous. To the same point...if you want to erect a 10' high barrier behind your target and you are only practicing at 20 yards...unless you have the absolutely worst draw form in the world...then you're probably alright. There could be a kindergarten next door to your house, but if you're practicing in the basement of your residence then I'm pretty sure we're not going to see very many 5 year olds running around with arrows sticking out of them on KSL


----------



## Nambaster

I remember when my dad was Davis County Prosecutor he could technically prosecute people for throwing snowballs or water balloons. That doesn't go to say that he did. By the letter of the law he could prosecute some one for any projectile if he felt that it was something that they deserved. 

By the letter of the law you must be above the Bonneville water line to harvest a deer on the Wasatch front. For the most part though common sense seems to determine whether you will actually be prosecuted or not. Law enforcement officers would never write citations for people as long as they were above the firebreak road. 

As far as backyard shooting goes if your neighbors are cool with it and you have enough liability insurance on your homeowners policy, I don't see why not...


----------



## Riverrat77

Huge29 said:


> However, have you heard of a release loop coming loose releasing the arrow while drawing back?


Not just coming loose... I shot so much I busted right through one last year. I'll never practice in my yard again. I still haven't found that arrow (broadhead attached). Highly probability that its buried in the thick evergreen in the corner of the yard, but I can't say for sure so I'll never take that chance again. I also found out the hard way that nobody punches you as hard as you can sucker punch yourself. :lol:


----------



## Finnegan

There're a lot of laws on the books that are only there to provide the authorities with the legal authority they need to slap a **** head once in awhile. I suspect the laws preventing shooting a bow in your yard are among those. I shoot in my yard all the time. The neighbors know it. The city cops know it. Nobody's complaining.

If an accidental release results in anything other than the arrow sticking in the dirt someplace between you and your target, you've got a serious problem with your form. Arrows are always pointed downrange. Ain't rocket science.

I've set up targets for beginners to shoot all over the Salt Lake Valley. I've had schools in the background...parking lots...homes...people. Not a single mishap of any kind. Doesn't matter what's downrange. What matters is: Worst case, where will every arrow stop? Again, ain't rocket science.

In my yard, worst case arrow stop is my shed. I've got 2 worst case holes in my shed.

In most city cases, the arrow stop is a cloth screen hung at least 4 feet above target with at least 3 feet of material lying on the floor. Canvas works, but I use a nylon mesh made specifically to stop arrows. If set correctly, a cloth screen (canvas) will stop any field tipped arrow. Broadheads slice through any cloth screen like it wasn't there.

Only safe arrow stop for broadheads is foam, dirt or compacted plastic. I fill flour bags (or old target bag covers) with plastic grocery bags, (I always ask for plastic in the grocery store.) Pack the grocery bags tight enough and no broadhead will get through.

Again, it ain't rocket science. Be smart, be safe and there isn't a problem. I've never heard of anybody being cited for shooting a bow in city limits except when the person cited really needed some straightening-out.

And by the bye, latest stats indicate that 68% of bow kills happen within 15 yards. Contrary to popular belief, long range shooting doesn't increase your lethality at close range. But close range practice does. I figure that when you won't shoot a 2nd broadhead at the same bullseye at 15 yards, you're ready to hunt.


----------

